# Dreamcast backups ?



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

How do I run dreamcast backups? (on a dreamcast obviously)

I heard something about a bootdisk and swap? Are there any decent sites for dreamcast hacking?

Ta x


----------



## 754boy (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 28 2007 said:


> How do I run dreamcast backups? (on a dreamcast obviously)
> 
> I heard something about a bootdisk and swap? Are there any decent sites for dreamcast hacking?
> 
> Ta x



Lol, you dont need any of that anymore. All you do is download, burn to CD and play


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

time for a trip down memory lane lol

when the dreamcast was first cracked their was a bootdisk released by a group called utopia which was in fact a hacked demo from the official dreamcast dev kit called the teapot demo which utopia added a binary loader to the end of (and a funky raindeer)
utopia released a few games for the dreamcast (most of which got nuked for 1 reason or another) but kalisto started releasing high quality games which used the utopia bootdisk
after a month or 2 kalisto released the first selfbooting game (Virtua_Fighter_3tb_SELF_BOOTING_DC-KALISTO) which didnt require any type of bootdisk to run
a few months after that kalisto decided to quit the dreamcast scene for reasons unknown (not because sega offered them shares LOL) and echelon stepped up and started releasing
echelon then went on to release the echelon selfboot toolkit to help people make their own selfboot games from the already released non selfboot games that were available
although the echelon selfboot toolkit was really good it wasnt the easiest thing to use for n00bs so a guy called zerosoft (afaik) released bin2boot which was a all in one tool to make selfboot .cdi images of .bin non selfboot games

the utopia bootdisk can be downloaded from http://www.megagames.com/dc/files/utp-load.zip
lots more tools and info can be found at http://www.megagames.com/dc/dc_utils.shtml

as you can probably guess i was into the dreamcast in a very big way lol

if u have anymore questions then i will be more than happy to help


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys

Just a few more questions:
Can i run NTSC U/J backups on PAL systems?


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

most ntsc games run fine on on pal dreamcasts but some need rgb patches if ur using a scart lead
the patches can be found on megagames too but its best to use the patches with the original scene releases


----------



## Hadrian (May 28, 2007)

God there was some mighty fine DC games, even more if you know Japanese.


----------



## Edster (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ May 28 2007 said:


> God there was some mighty fine DC games, even more if you know Japanese.



Agreed! There were some great games on the DC. I still have the system. Graphics are still quite good and the kids love it. I put one in an arcade cabinet. Playing DOA and Tennis 2k2 on an aracde cab with arcade controllers was a blast and looked totally amazing.


----------



## jon_jon (May 28, 2007)

When burning the games to disc, look for a program called Discjuggler.


----------



## teH XeRO (May 28, 2007)

dreamcast still = my favorite system to this day....i love that console..cept the GD lense/eye seems to be having trouble booting my backups...any suggestions on how to fix?


edit: i use a little app called cdi2nero and then just burn using nero


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jon_jon @ May 28 2007 said:


> When burning the games to disc, look for a program called Discjuggler.



What does it do?

what burning programs do you guys recommend? I have Imgburn and nero, can they support dreamcast format isos?


----------



## Darkforce (May 28, 2007)

w00t Dreamcast! It's crazy how easy it was to play backups on that console. There are loads of great games kicking about... MSR, Shenmue, Crazy Taxi 2 etc... one of my personal favourites was Zero Gunner 2 - if you like scrolling shooters, it's one of the best shmups out.


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

i always used alcohol 120% for dc games and i have burnt over 300 without any problems


----------



## Magus19 (May 28, 2007)

I liked Mars Matrix better than Zero Gunner 2, but it was a great game too. The Dreamcast is the best "arcade console" since the Neogeo, and it was actually affordable. 2 weeks ago I restarted playing Jet Set Radio and it was really an amazing game, they should make more of them. The one thing I didn't like about the DC is the controller, it's not the worst controller I used but the analog and the dpad were akwardly placed. ( I think the best controllers I used to date is the 360 controller and the cube one. But they both have bad dpads, good dpads are a rarity these days. Also the cube had weird buttons shapes and positions but for game made for it it worked really good.)Anyway, back on topic the DC is an amazing system and if you don't have one, buy one(try not to get a newer system because you won't be able to boot backups).


----------



## adgloride (May 28, 2007)

The dreamcast is a great machine as you don't need a modchip to run backups.  Nearly all the games on the internet are now self boot.  I've recommended you a site to visit, check you PM box.


----------



## 754boy (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ May 28 2007 said:


> The dreamcast is a great machine as you don't need a modchip to run backups.Â Nearly all the games on the internet are now self boot.Â I've recommended you a site to visit, check you PM box.



lol, I PM'd him the site too


----------



## lagman (May 28, 2007)

Who can say now that Waro is selfish?


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

What other japan games do you recommend (preferbly playable and doesn't require japanese knowledge)


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

only thing i would recommend when downloading dc games is try to get the "scene releases"
i got a full dc scene set and never had a problem getting any of them working on my pal dreamcast once properly patched for rgb and shit like that


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ May 28 2007 said:


> most ntsc games run fine on on pal dreamcasts but some need rgb patches if ur using a scart lead
> the patches can be found on megagames too but its best to use the patches with the original scene releases



I only have the composite/2phono cable at the moment. Will the scart improve the graphics that much? Why don't I need to patch when I'm running video through composite?

edit: also how do I know if they'll need patching?


----------



## SeanoRLY? (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> lol, I PM'd him the site too



:X Want to PM me with that site?

I'll be buying a DC when I go up to Gamestation this week.


----------



## adgloride (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ May 28 2007 said:


> only thing i would recommend when downloading dc games is try to get the "scene releases"
> i got a full dc scene set and never had a problem getting any of them working on my pal dreamcast once properly patched for rgb and shit like that



I sometimes release them pre patched so they work on PAL also.  Otherwise you get all the n00bs moaning that it doesn't work.


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ May 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > most ntsc games run fine on on pal dreamcasts but some need rgb patches if ur using a scart lead
> ...



it's hard to know if they will need patchin with a scart lead without actually testin them first (or checkin if their is a rgb patch on megagames)


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

What does an LBA patch do?

Edit: What's the best PPF patcher for windows?


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

the best ppf patcher is ppf o matic by paradox (the creators of the ppf patch)

http://djgarf.gbatemp.net/pdx-pom3.zip

as for the lba patches i think they were used for 74 minute disks but seeing as 80 minute disks are the norm now they are useless


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

What do "Detection patches" do?

Ahhh gee djgarf, thanks a lot. You've been excellent help!

I can tell you everything about Wiis, Xbox 360s, just not my dreamcast... haha


----------



## SeanoRLY? (May 28, 2007)

Just talking to a mate on IRC and he told me a few things about the DC and linked me to a nice forum for downloads. 

Any game suggestions?


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

detection patches r usually the same as the rgb patches afaik
some usa games had rgb protection in them to stop them being used to europe consoles because the rgb connection was the norm in europe


----------



## Magus19 (May 28, 2007)

What is this site many of you speaks about(PM please). Also, how many games did the dreamcast have? I have near a hundred backups of US and JP games but I know there was alot more.

EDIT: Wow 200 posts, in 5 Years!


----------



## adgloride (May 28, 2007)

You can also use pal patcher for patching the games.  It removes protection and has RGB fixes built in.  If the game is 60hz you can change it to 50hz and so on.  Only think it likes .CDI (Discjuggler) images though.  Download pal patcher 2.0 then the patch.data file.

http://members.lycos.co.uk/megalexxx/

Games I'd recommend for the dreamcast

Sonic adventure 1 & 2
Zombie Revenge
Jet Set Radio
Crazy Taxi 1 & 2
Soul Calibur

Loads of good games were released on the dreamcast, it was just a shame it was overlooked.


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Magus19 @ May 28 2007 said:


> What is this site many of you speaks about(PM please). Also, how many games did the dreamcast have? I have near a hundred backups of US and JP games but I know there was alot more.
> 
> EDIT: Wow 200 posts, in 5 Years!



their were 218 official usa dc games if i remember correctly
some pal games were released that never got a usa release and vice versa

as posted above megalexx's patcher is really useful for non scene releases
havent spoke to him in ages but he was a godsend when it came to cracking dc stuff (he managed to crack propellar arena which no one else managed to do)


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

Are there many roms that require 90-99min CD-Rs?


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

no scene releases afaik
their is a non scene release of d2 (released by belokk) that needs 99 min disks but i have never tested it

also echelon released 1 non selfboot game that they couldnt make small enough to selfboot but i managed to do it without ripping anything because their were files that were excatly the same in the game which i managed to cross link in the file lba routines using a tool by darkfalz
pretty sure it was maken x


----------



## adgloride (May 28, 2007)

The only one I know that requires 99 minutes CDs is D2.  Its on 4 discs and needs 99 minute CDs.  For the price of 99 minute CDs you may as well go to ebay and buy the original.  Its been released before on another site a few times.  No ones complained that it hasn't worked.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

90 min CDrs are also pretty expensive to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope most of them are 80min!


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

i burnt every scene release i have on 80 min cdr's without any problem


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

This thread has been a pool of information... thanks to everyone who contributed!


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

your welcome
i love talking about the dc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i jut wonder why so much dc info is stuck in my mind lol


----------



## jchen (May 28, 2007)

Can anyone pm the site too?


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ May 28 2007 said:


> i jut wonder why so much dc info is stuck in my mind lol



Thing is, it's all on the internet, just over about 10 different sites in various forums etc

Someone should really make an FAQ/Tut/Ultimate page about the DC ... haha


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ May 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i jut wonder why so much dc info is stuck in my mind lol
> ...



i mite do that one day but i could ramble on about the dc so much it would send most people to sleep


----------



## adgloride (May 28, 2007)

/me kidnaps djgarf and brings him over to DCF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriosly the site I recommended to you iamwhoiam has a pinned topic with all the dreamcast FAQ in it.


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ May 28 2007 said:


> /me kidnaps djgarf and brings him over to DCF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was a member there yrs ago but didnt get on with one of the mods so left


----------



## adgloride (May 28, 2007)

Most of the mods have changed on DCF and some arn't that active anymore.  So you could come and give us a quick visit.  I'm beginning to sound like I want to poach you from gbatemp


----------



## djgarf (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ May 28 2007 said:


> Most of the mods have changed on DCF and some arn't that active anymore.Â So you could come and give us a quick visit.Â I'm beginning to sound like I want to poach you from gbatemp



u got no chance of that
gbatemp is my internet home and always will be


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ May 28 2007 said:


> /me kidnaps djgarf and brings him over to DCF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean this? http://prd.bluwiki.com/go/The_Dreamcast_FAQ

Well to be honest, the info I've gotten from these thread exceed that of that wiki. Of course I could be looking at the wrong stickied thread but... there is no mention of LBA/RGB/Detection patching etc, no region compat info, disk size info, scene info (kalisto, echelon) etc


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

Just another quick question: If I don't know if a game's been patched with an RGB patch before (and I find an RGB patch) can i just repatch the game? i.e. double patching usually doesn't do anything, so like no-harm-done sorta thing


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 28, 2007)

Also can I ask the same question for patching it into a self booting CDI... double patching won't do anything will it?


----------



## tjas (May 29, 2007)

Do you guy's think that the piracy killed the dreamcast? I rather think it kept it allive..


----------



## Hadrian (May 29, 2007)

I don't think it killed the DC, look at the Playstation that sold millions because of piracy. I think there was many factures. The the likes of EA not supporting it and the fact that the Saturn, 32X and Mega CD kinda ruined Sega's reputation, people knowing PS2 wasn't that far away, Sega giving up easily.


----------



## Harsky (May 29, 2007)

I LOVED the DC because I didn't need to use the boot disc. In fact, I think the most costly part is buying the accessories like lightguns, arcade sticks, memory cards and the maracas which in turn is almost like having an arcade in your room. That said, I think I might buy another DC since my one is resetting on it's own a lot now. 

SeanORLY: Lol, another Inverness GBAtemper.... never thought I'd see one.


----------



## djgarf (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 29 2007 said:


> I LOVED the DC because I didn't need to use the boot disc. In fact, I think the most costly part is buying the accessories like lightguns, arcade sticks, memory cards and the maracas which in turn is almost like having an arcade in your room. That said, I think I might buy another DC since my one is resetting on it's own a lot now.
> 
> SeanORLY: Lol, another Inverness GBAtemper.... never thought I'd see one.



their is a easy fix for dreamcast's that reset themselves
it's to do with the pins that connect the psu to the motherboard
all u need to do is take the dc apart and bend the pins slightly so they make better contact then put it back together


----------



## adgloride (May 29, 2007)

Heres a tutorial with pics to fix the resetting dreamcast.

http://www.consolevision.com/?Dreamcast:Tu...o_random_resets

Its a common problem, I've had to fix both my dreamcast with this fix.  Make sure you push the pins right back (But don't break them).  When you feel they won't go back anymore, stop pushing.  If you don't push them back enough the reset problem will be back in a few weeks.  Also don't forget when opening the dreamcast to remove the modem as theirs a screw underneath it.

No third party developers killed the dreamcast.  Some third party developers wrote for the dreamcast at first.  But eventually sega were making and releasing all their own games.  They wrote some really good games as well.  Just a shame the dreamcast never got a good football game.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 29, 2007)

i still can't belive sega managed to cram so much into such a small little square 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it


----------



## mcsquared (May 29, 2007)

i made sure i cleaned the pins with wire wool too as they oxidise, works fine now 6+months after doing it. still enjoy sports jam


----------



## Farami9 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry whats the top games for DC...

I bought one a long time ago and rarely played it....


----------



## Kyuzumaki (May 29, 2007)

hadn't realised how many dreamcast ppl wer on the forum mabey you will be able to help with my annoying problem. My dreamcast has started rebooting randomly it runs for a while then i get a blue screen and it starts up again.

Anyone know whats happening or how to fix it??

thanks in advance


----------



## tjas (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyuzumaki @ May 29 2007 said:


> hadn't realised how many dreamcast ppl wer on the forum mabey you will be able to help with my annoying problem. My dreamcast has started rebooting randomly it runs for a while then i get a blue screen and it starts up again.
> 
> Anyone know whats happening or how to fix it??
> 
> ...



I think that's your problem..


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 29, 2007)

shenumue 1 and 2 and soul calbre are to die for.


----------



## tjas (May 29, 2007)

really unbelievable that the dc dosn't even need a softmod! just a selfbootable cd-r. What where they thinking


----------



## Kyuzumaki (May 29, 2007)

thanks dunno how i missed that tho!!!


----------



## SeanoRLY? (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 29 2007 said:


> I LOVED the DC because I didn't need to use the boot disc. In fact, I think the most costly part is buying the accessories like lightguns, arcade sticks, memory cards and the maracas which in turn is almost like having an arcade in your room. That said, I think I might buy another DC since my one is resetting on it's own a lot now.
> 
> SeanORLY: Lol, another Inverness GBAtemper.... never thought I'd see one.


You from Inverness yourself like?

Offtopic, I know :X


----------



## Harsky (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(SeanoRLY? @ May 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ May 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVED the DC because I didn't need to use the boot disc. In fact, I think the most costly part is buying the accessories like lightguns, arcade sticks, memory cards and the maracas which in turn is almost like having an arcade in your room. That said, I think I might buy another DC since my one is resetting on it's own a lot now.
> ...


Yep. Don't believe? I know one thing. 

Hilton Mental Crew FTL. 

Also Lucky Star FTL.

Okay that's 2 things.


----------



## teH XeRO (May 29, 2007)

would any kind of mod to the DC make it boot my backups flawlessly every time?  my backups used to always boot up perfectyl every time but i guess from straining the lense/eye from playing all the backups it struggles to boot the games sometimes...anyone know a way i can fix the lense or should i just buy another DC off of like ebay or something.


----------



## iza (May 29, 2007)

damn you guys.... now i have to go buy a dc, memory cards, light guns, and cd's.... never had a dc, and now you guys tell me i can boot backups without a mod.... why didnt someone bring this up sooner?!?!?!?!


----------



## sekhu (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ May 29 2007 said:


> damn you guys.... now i have to go buy a dc, memory cards, light guns, and cd's.... never had a dc, and now you guys tell me i can boot backups without a mod.... why didnt someone bring this up sooner?!?!?!?!



i still have a working and a faulty dc, four controllers, four vmus and two arcade sticks, along with a light gun. it was like having an arcade in your room when it came out, full of sega classics. it's only feature was pretty backwards at the time, with the UK getting a 33k modem built in where as the US had 56k modems. Wonder if it still works online, though I doubt it


----------



## Harsky (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ May 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iza @ May 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > damn you guys.... now i have to go buy a dc, memory cards, light guns, and cd's.... never had a dc, and now you guys tell me i can boot backups without a mod.... why didnt someone bring this up sooner?!?!?!?!
> ...


2 years ago, I went online with Phantasy Star Online with a Dreamkey 3 disc I bought off ebay. The people were happy to dish out hacked items. Sadly my save got corrupted so I lost everything. Luckily I only put in 2 days work into it. But really, online gaming have moved on. Just go online to see what it was like to be in 1999 but don't rely on it.


----------



## asher (May 29, 2007)

I LOVE SEGA 

the best game news someone could ever give me...
WOULD BE a NEW SEGA CONSOLE.


----------



## madmk (May 29, 2007)

The Dreamcast rocked so hard, one of the best consoles I've ever owned :-) Might have to get that one out of the attic soon


----------



## lenselijer (May 29, 2007)

i even have 2 dreamcast consoles here incase my launch one breaks down


----------



## iza (May 29, 2007)

doesnt seem like my local game shop has any instock... should i be looking for a specific model or anything?


----------



## sekhu (May 29, 2007)

there's no specific model that you should be looking for, they all were designed and worked the same, I don't remember any revisions for the DC, cept that the US release had a 56k modem and the PAL was 33k, other than they played and worked the same.


----------



## adgloride (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ May 29 2007 said:


> doesnt seem like my local game shop has any instock... should i be looking for a specific model or anything?



People do say backups work better on the dreamcasts made in 1999.  Others say it doesn't matter.  The ones that won't play backups at all are usually the special editions ones.

Anyone that wants to know a good website for all your dreamcast needs, give me a PM.  I don't think the admins/mods would appreciate me posting it on the forums.


----------



## asher (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ May 29 2007 said:


> doesnt seem like my local game shop has any instock...



of course not.


----------



## amptor (May 30, 2007)

Well for the games you needed the loader, you can download a small tool to convert it to self booting, just drag and drop the iso and it makes you a new iso and you burn that.  You can find torrents with all the original rars out there pretty easily, usually ratio though.  This system doesn't have very many games, if one doesn't own it already I don't think you'd get much use out of it if you went out and bought one.  There's also emulators for the PC anyway.  This totally shows you that you can make the same games that run on console on the PC but it's all about marketing.  I'm surprised they put top notch stuff on PC still, since it seems like everyone's hovering around their TV set still.


----------



## adgloride (May 30, 2007)

I was looking in gamestation today and the had a dreamcast in for £14.99.  You can also get them cheap of ebay.  If they have the reset problem which is easy to fix.  You can get them even cheaper.  I still love the idea of the VMUs on the dreamcast.  Its just a shame they never used rechargable batteries that recharged from the controller.


----------



## SeanoRLY? (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SeanoRLY? @ May 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Harsky @ May 29 2007 said:
> ...


Lol, Lucky Star pwns. But the forum keeps re-sizing the avvy, so I can't use it


----------



## mcsquared (May 30, 2007)

the worst thing about the DC was the VMU - great idea but jesus did they eat batteries! think i replaced them once and then couldnt be arsed there's a website where someone modded theirs to use AA's but seems too much like hard work. shame there was never a good footy game on it (soccer) SWWS was grap as was virtua stiker, the closest to a decent game was 90minutes and that was terrible!

do we need a sticky 'essential DC games'?


----------



## sekhu (May 30, 2007)

i stole a couple of VMUs from ECTS and wore it like bling, it was always dead though, since , as you say, the batteries were eaten up like rice at a famine party


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(mcsquared @ May 30 2007 said:


> do we need a sticky 'essential DC games'?


Yes we do!


----------



## iza (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ May 29 2007 said:


> I was looking in gamestation today and the had a dreamcast in for £14.99.Â You can also get them cheap of ebay.Â If they have the reset problem which is easy to fix.Â You can get them even cheaper.Â I still love the idea of the VMUs on the dreamcast.Â Its just a shame they never used rechargable batteries that recharged from the controller.


wait... what kinda batteries do they need?


----------



## Darkforce (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ May 30 2007 said:


> wait... what kinda batteries do they need?


CR-2032 x 2


----------



## iza (May 30, 2007)

fking gay....
how long will one last?
is there a way to turn the display off on the vmu, or is it always necissary?


----------



## mcsquared (May 30, 2007)

you only need batteries if you're playing the mini games or re-arrangin your savegames on the vmu instead of the DC, they fork fine as a mem card with display running off the DC's power


----------



## iza (May 30, 2007)

groovy, so a pack of 5 would last me quite a while if i use em right... thanks!!!


----------



## adgloride (May 31, 2007)

I stopped replacing my DC batteries ages ago.  You can't fit one mini game on them and not that many saves.  Its a shame they made them with so little storage.  You can get the batteries for the dreamcast on ebay.  Can't remember how much they sell for.

Found a tutorial for the AA/AAA or 9v battery mod below.  Couldn't find one with pictures though.

http://devcast.dcemulation.com/mods/vmubattery/battery.php


----------



## lenselijer (May 31, 2007)

if the batteries are empty it will make this *peeeeeeeeeeeeep* noise everytime you turn your dreamcast on, i was getting so sick of it that i disconnected the speaker wires in the vmu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but the nice thing is it still works with games, on virtua tennis you can see the playfield in 3d on the vmu screen


----------



## jchen (Jun 2, 2007)

Wait so the memory card thing still works for saves even if there is no battery?


----------



## mcsquared (Jun 3, 2007)

yes - batteries only needed for taking mem card out and playing with


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2007)

Which came first VMU or the PSX equivalent (was it called Pocketstation?)?


----------



## djgarf (Jun 3, 2007)

the pocketstation came first according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PocketStation as it was released on the 23rd of december 98


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Jun 4, 2007)

I shall now be the proud owner of a PAL DC and 2 controllers + 3 random games.

Won a bid on Ebay today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it gets here by the weekend!


----------



## decept (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a US Black Dreamcast that came as part of the Sports Package which is esentially a Black Dreamcast, NFL 2K1 and NBA 2K1.

All my 100+ Backups work without any problems.


----------



## XxTRIFORCExX (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ May 28 2007 said:


> The dreamcast is a great machine as you don't need a modchip to run backups.Â Nearly all the games on the internet are now self boot.Â I've recommended you a site to visit, check you PM box.


PM me too please?


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd like to request this site as well, please...


----------



## fatfrank (Jun 11, 2007)

best app for burning dc games?  Without a doubt alchool 120...  Like Djgarf (sry if i got the name wrong) said, he burned over 300 dc games and never had a problem, and i back this for i did the same, discjuggler, clonecd or whatever other app just doesn't compare


----------



## iza (Jun 12, 2007)

okay, so i finanly got the DC. i aquirred crazy taxi-kliapo (sp?), MvC Remix(i'm guessing a fan edit), and i'm enroute to getting more. unfortuantly my i wont be able to get back on usenet till friday, so i've been using alternative means. but anyways, back to my question, the crazy taxi one came in .bin and .cue files after extracting. but none of the prog's i tried worked... i used alcohol 120, nero, imgburn... all of em would kick it back saying it was invalid.  any ideas? (edit: could it have been corrupted? didnt come with pars...) the marvel v capcom was in .cdi form and disc juggler worked fine (only got to test it, not play it) but any tips of getting them from .cue to .cdi is appreciated. also, i dl'd that utopia think, but it's a boot disk, i thought there was an autoboot patcher around... if any of this is a simple google search away let me know, my work blocks almost any results on google..


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 30, 2007)

I just can't get Chu_Chu_Rocket_USA_DC-KALISTO working =/. When I extract it and click on the UNPACK.exe, I get all the .wav files. I tried burning the .cue with alcohol 120% but it was fucked up, audio was like it was scratching or something. So then I tried dropping the bin in the bin2boot gui tool and i got an image.cdi of about 100 MB. This one was selfbootable and fully working, but I didn't get music in the stages :\


----------



## lenselijer (Jun 30, 2007)

you want to get the bin2boot cdda version, then it works with the music.

I dont understand why people still post these old kalisto bin/cue releases, they are not dummied, so slow loading times and when there's cdda tracks involved it gets even more difficult because most sites with dreamcast tools are already dead...


----------



## chuckstudios (Jul 1, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ May 29 2007 said:


> Wonder if it still works online, though I doubt it



Phantasy Star Online does, with this


----------



## OSW (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(SeanoRLY? @ May 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to ask..... but could i have a PM?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I reckon i'll get a dreamcast this week if i can find one!


----------



## Kanadon (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Jun 30 2007 said:


> you want to get the bin2boot cdda version, then it works with the music.
> 
> I dont understand why people still post these old kalisto bin/cue releases, they are not dummied, so slow loading times and when there's cdda tracks involved it gets even more difficult because most sites with dreamcast tools are already dead...


So what do you suggest we do? Some people are saying scene releases are the most reliable, you say different, who to believe?

Question about using Alcohol to burn: does it support CDI format?


----------



## GameGeezer (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Kanadon @ Jul 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lenselijer @ Jun 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you want to get the bin2boot cdda version, then it works with the music.
> ...



Find releases that are "self boot" versions no matter what the image type is.  Alcohol 120% does support the CDI format.


----------



## Kanadon (Jul 5, 2007)

But I could also just patch the old ones with bin2boot, right?


----------



## adgloride (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Jun 30 2007 said:


> you want to get the bin2boot cdda version, then it works with the music.
> 
> I dont understand why people still post these old kalisto bin/cue releases, they are not dummied, so slow loading times and when there's cdda tracks involved it gets even more difficult because most sites with dreamcast tools are already dead...



bin2boot cdda only seems to work either on service pack 1, or without the service packs (Can't remember now).  Still some rips are about which have CDDA buy arn't self boot and have never been released complete with self boot.  Mr Driller and Chu Chu Rocket come to mine.


----------



## lenselijer (Jul 5, 2007)

yes for some of the old games you have to dummy/selfboot them.

And yes the scene releases are reliable, but you have to understand that most of the kalisto releases are still from the bootdisc time, kalisto released 1 or 2 selfboot games, then they quit the scene and echelon took over. They only released selfbootable titles but there was no need to re-release all the old games since you can dumy/selfboot them yourself. But still its alot of work. I was a member of dcforums, but too few people cared to reply to my post when i uploaded something so i quit there. I've released chu chu rocket a few times fully dummied/selfboot with working music, but it looks like people only want to spread the official releases.


----------



## Kanadon (Jul 6, 2007)

So, from what I understand, dummying is only useful for games that weight less than 700mb?


----------



## Kanadon (Jul 6, 2007)

Could somebody walk me through proper burning with Alcohol? I'm trying to burn the Kalisto rip of Shenmue. Simulation mode runs smooth but when I do the real thing, it stops at 14mb.

####################### Dumping/Recording Progress Log #######################
01:58:51 Processor info: AMD Athlon XP 3200+ (2200MHz)
01:58:51 Memory Available to Windows: 458,220 KB
01:58:51 Memory Buffer size: 128 MB
01:58:52 Image file loading: L:\New Folder\###dreamcast\kal-smu1 - Shenmue (2000) (NTSC)\KAL-SMU1.CDI
01:58:52 Source Info:  Session: 2, Track: 2, Length: 687.6 MB / 078:14:18
01:58:58 (E HP DVD Writer 400c(2:0): Recording Method/Speed
01:58:58 Recording - RAW DAO - 12X (1800 KB/Sec)
(E HP DVD Writer 400c(2:0): RAW DAO Write Mode - RAW-PW(96)
01:58:58 (E HP DVD Writer 400c(2:0): BURN-Free activated
01:59:33 (E HP DVD Writer 400c(2:0) - [Write Lead-In area ERROR]: 2550 - 11549
S:KEY - 03/0C/00  - "Write Error"
01:59:33 (E HP DVD Writer 400c(2:0): Recording failed!
01:59:33 Error message:  [03/0C/00] - Write Error
01:59:33 (E HP DVD Writer 400c(2:0): Recording failed!
01:59:33 Image file loading aborted!
01:59:35 Something is wrong with the recording procedure! Please check the log file and report any errors to Technical Support.
##############################################################################


----------



## adgloride (Jul 6, 2007)

Try burning it with alchol set to RAW/DAO mode.  If that doesn't work try burning .CDI file using discjuggler.  Always answer no if it asks you to fix the image.


----------



## Kanadon (Jul 6, 2007)

DJ worked fine even on the highest speed, which I forgot to change. Do you know what settings are best for it though, for future purposes? What does "adding post-gap after 3rd party images" mean? And what's the use of changing the number of blocks?


----------

